# برنامج بسيط لحساب الاحمال الحراربة مستخدم في الإمارات



## Eng.Ahmad H (18 أغسطس 2009)

اضع لكم برنامج بسيط وسريع لحساب الاحمال الحرارية، مستخدم بكثرة في الامارات 
ومعتمد من بلدية دبي.


----------



## رائد حمامرة (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## mnci (19 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (19 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (19 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير بس والله في شغلة محيريتني دايما في ملفات الأكسل العمل ممتاز والتعب واضح فقط هناك شيء واحد وهو ترتيب الصفحة الا يجب ان يكون مرتب اكتر من هيك وشكرا واسف اذا الكلام ازعج احد الزملاء


----------



## dbooor (19 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## أبوبلال محمد سلامه (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير والله يقدرك على فعل الخير


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا الملف وهذا المجهود


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (19 أغسطس 2009)

> *الله يجزيك الخير بس والله في شغلة محيريتني دايما في ملفات الأكسل العمل ممتاز والتعب واضح فقط هناك شيء واحد وهو ترتيب الصفحة الا يجب ان يكون مرتب اكتر من هيك وشكرا واسف اذا الكلام ازعج احد الزملاء*​


 
شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه الملاحظة القيمة. السبب يعود الى ان الملف الاصلي يحوي
فقط صفحة واحدة والصفحة الثانية التي تتضمن مكونات الجدران هي مضافة على الاصل
لذلك ظهر بهذا الشكل.
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير.


----------



## لما الأيوبي (22 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا البرنامج سهل وبسيط بس سؤالي يا باشمهندس هل هو مقبول في كل البلديات في الامارات وخاصة بلدية الشارقة؟ ارجو الافادة ولك كل الشكر.


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (23 أغسطس 2009)

لما الأيوبي قال:


> فعلا البرنامج سهل وبسيط بس سؤالي يا باشمهندس هل هو مقبول في كل البلديات في الامارات وخاصة بلدية الشارقة؟ ارجو الافادة ولك كل الشكر.


 
طبعا في الشارقة وعجمان وراس الخيمة ونتائجه دقيقة الى حد ما انا استخدمته لمشروع
في الشارقة وقدمته للبلدية واخذت ال approval واذا لديك اي سؤال عن كيفة ادخال 
البيانات وكيفية تقديم البيانات الى البلدية فاتا جاهز.


----------



## لما الأيوبي (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الاجابة وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## وسيم اللامي (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع ولكن احتاج شرح بسيط لطريقة الاستخدام وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدكة (24 أغسطس 2009)

مبارك عليكم الشهر الكريم

وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## وسيم اللامي (24 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع*



eng.ahmad h قال:


> اضع لكم برنامج بسيط وسريع لحساب الاحمال الحرارية، مستخدم بكثرة في الامارات
> ومعتمد من بلدية دبي.


 
*شكرا على الموضوع ولكن احتاج شرح بسيط لطريقة الاستخدام وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (24 أغسطس 2009)

وسيم اللامي قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع ولكن احتاج شرح بسيط لطريقة الاستخدام وجزاك الله خيرا*​


 
انا اسف لتاخر الرد. اخي الكريم هل هناك ادخال بيانات محددة غيرة مفهومة في البرنامج ؟
ام ان كل الادخالات غير مفهومة؟؟


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 أغسطس 2009)

eng.ahmad h قال:


> اضع لكم برنامج بسيط وسريع لحساب الاحمال الحرارية، مستخدم بكثرة في الامارات
> ومعتمد من بلدية دبي.


 
ملف سهل مبسط ،، وشامل ،،
 يمكن حساب حمل التبريد مباشرة
بوضع البيانات..

بارك الله فيك مهندس أحمد.. وكل عام وأنتم بخير.​


----------



## وسيم اللامي (25 أغسطس 2009)

eng.ahmad h قال:


> انا اسف لتاخر الرد. اخي الكريم هل هناك ادخال بيانات محددة غيرة مفهومة في البرنامج ؟
> ام ان كل الادخالات غير مفهومة؟؟


كل الادخالات غير مفهومة 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (25 أغسطس 2009)

*U Value Calculation*


الملف المرفق هو ملف مكّمل لملف حساب الاحمال الحرارية الذي تم رفعه
مؤخراً. وهو عبارة عن ملف اكسل يُستخدم لحساب قيمة معامل انتقال الحرارة u
للجدران الخارجية و الارضيات والاسقف والبارتشن...............الخ.
وهو يحتوي على جميع الطبقات الداخلية المكونة للجدران والارضيات.....الخ.
والبرنامج يتعامل مع هذه الطبقات حسب رقم كل منها.
الملف بسيط وواضح وسهل الاستخدام.


----------



## لما الأيوبي (25 أغسطس 2009)

هلا البرنامج اكتمل وصارت الامور واضحة ويسلمو ايديك يا مهندس احمد.


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (26 أغسطس 2009)

وسيم اللامي قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع ولكن احتاج شرح بسيط لطريقة الاستخدام وجزاك الله خيرا​


 
البيانات الواجب ادخالها :

1- Condition Data للمدينة وهي:​ - الشهر التصميمي.
 - معدل درجة الحرارة السنوي.
 - معدل درجة الحرارة اليومي.
 - الساعة التصميمية.
 - خط العرض. 
 - الارتفاع عن سطح البحر.

 2- Design Data وهي:
 - درجة الحرارة الجافة الخارجية.
 - درجة الحرارة الجافة الداخلية. 
 - درجة الحرارة الرطبة الخارجية.
 - درجة الحرارة الرطبة الداخلية.
 - الرطوبة النسبية.
 - معدل الرطوبة Gr/Lb= Grains/pound .
 - درجة حرارة نقطة الندى.
 - عامل تعتيم الجو. 

 3- Space Data :
 - machine No رقم ورمز وحدة التكييف مثلا FCU1
 - Space No المكان المكيف بالماكينة بالبند السابق مثلا living room 
 - Floor No الطابق مثلا ground floor 
 - Units Type نوع وحدة التكييف chiller , split مثلا 
 يتبع .....................................................................


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادك من فضله


----------



## نور محمد علي (29 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير وارجو منك دائما ان تزودنا بمثل هذه الملفات القيمة والمهمة جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس احمد


----------



## جابر 1973 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## سمير شربك (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## اراس الكردي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

كل الشكر على البرنامج


----------



## issam.alhiti (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيم اخي المهندس ، ولكن ممكن توضح اكثر وبتفاصيل ادق لكل الخطوات من بداية تحميل البرنامج ولنهاية الحصول على كمية الـهواء اللازمة للتبريد . 

اخوك المهندس عصام الهيتي


----------



## حيدرتحسين (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا على هذا الملف وهذا المجهود*​


----------



## dimaalmasry (12 يناير 2011)

ok


----------



## hanisami (12 يناير 2011)

_جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج_


----------



## ليث البغدادي (25 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## زهران عبدالستار (19 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

انا فتح البرنامج بس بيقول ان الملف محمى


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## adel 49 (27 أغسطس 2012)

[h=2]جزاك الله الف خيرا[/h]


----------



## thaeribrahem (27 أغسطس 2012)

شكور يا استاذ


----------



## MAHTALK (6 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير ياريت لوسمحت مثال على مدخلات البرنامج


----------



## مهندس احمد 1984 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا*​​​


----------



## nofal (26 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## بحرى اسكندرانى (26 سبتمبر 2012)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## GHYIATH (29 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chiheb.sboui (30 أبريل 2015)

مجهود يذكر فيشكر


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## mansr (15 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا


----------



## eng2012ibrahim (17 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا


----------



## almasa (19 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير ... مشكوووور


----------



## adil mozan (19 سبتمبر 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (10 أكتوبر 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## العصفور الطائر (18 فبراير 2021)

بارك الله فيك


----------

